# PPK mag finger rest!



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut,
does anyone know if you can buy a plastic finger rest to fit a standard mag. Or do you just buy a new mag with the rest fitted? I'm asking for a fella I shoot with. 
We cant find them here in France, but you may know of some where on your side of the pond.:smt1099
Merci,
fusil


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, the finger rest floor plates are available separately. Have no idea where to get them in France. However, I'll bet this guy in Germany has them: http://www.germanguns.de/exportindex.htm


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

James NM said:


> Yes, the finger rest floor plates are available separately. Have no idea where to get them in France. However, I'll bet this guy in Germany has them: http://www.germanguns.de/exportindex.htm


Merci James,
I'll email them today.
fusil


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

Fusil,
If that did not work out, here is another option:
http://stores.ebay.com/Reddogxx-Gun-Accessories
Best of luck,
Craig


----------

